# Online shrimp stores



## flyingfish (5 May 2011)

Hi, Looking for some good decent price online shrimp stores dont know many as im still pretty new. \

Cheers! 

FlyingFish


----------



## Tom (5 May 2011)

Have a look on eBay for a seller called Kesgrave Tropicals. They're my local, and several people seem to use them for mail order.


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2011)

Always worth posting up to see what members can offer too


----------



## hotweldfire (6 May 2011)

http://beeshrimp.co.uk/

Haven't used them but have been in contact with them and might buy some shrimp off them in the near future. Do a decent range of higher end species and quite a lot of useful accessories (shirakura stuff and food as well as opti whites). They will also order very rare, and very expensive, species such as the taiwan bees on request.


----------



## bigmatt (6 May 2011)

plantedtanks are talking about importing shrimp for the new shop so it might be worth dropping them an email to see what they can get hold of. Matt


----------



## flyingfish (19 May 2011)

Cheers guys! looking to buy some from aquaessentials  in about two weeks, any views on their shrimp quality?


----------



## Westyggx (19 May 2011)

I just bought some red crystals from a seller on eBay they have great markings on them £33 for 10 includes free next day delivery


----------



## ghostsword (19 May 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> I just bought some red crystals from a seller on eBay they have great markings on them £33 for 10 includes free next day delivery


Who was the seller?


.


----------



## Westyggx (20 May 2011)

It was andy2005gemma can't link it to you as im on my iPhone.


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2011)

Found him, and he is selling more..


----------



## Westyggx (20 May 2011)

Read the item description to be sure mate I'm sure it Said he was going away for a while and wasn't selling any for a bit! Just a heads up.


----------



## chrisjj (20 May 2011)

I've bought CRS from beeshrimp.co.uk mentioned above and was very happy with the shrimp.


----------



## ghostsword (20 May 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Read the item description to be sure mate I'm sure it Said he was going away for a while and wasn't selling any for a bit! Just a heads up.



Yep, I have no rush..


----------



## flyingfish (27 May 2011)

just brought some really nice healthy cherrys from aqua essentials, pleased with them!


----------

